
China’s crowded labour market is making life tough for foreign workers - eplanit
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/2185133/chinas-crowded-labour-market-making-life-tough-foreign-workers
======
baybal2
Above all is about Chines market _growing_. Total number are _up_. That's
logical. When it was in its early years, the few companies with the
determination to run the shop there had labour costs as the last concern
(completely contrary to the popular belief.) Now, when it is up for normal
people to run businesses, most of them have far more common sense and caution
with hiring expensive cadres.

------
olliej
As opposed to...? Most countries make life hard for immigrant (especially
unskilled) workers?

~~~
tiredyam
you obviously did not read the article. It clearly explains the answer to your
question.

